# Bitcoin reaches 1k for the first time



## GIANT_CRAB (Nov 27, 2013)

I told you guys it was a stable currency! (as mentioned here: http://vpsboard.com/topic/2722-btc-nmc-ixc-dvc-opinions/?p=40247)

It reached 1k for the first time, lets phase out federal notes!

Source: http://rt.com/news/bitcoin-value-thousand-dollars-392/


----------



## drmike (Nov 27, 2013)

Well that's crazy!

Congrats to those who bought a bunch early and are sitting pretty with profits.   Time to unload some and take profits.

As far as replacing Federal Reserve Notes, good luck there.  That's not going to happen.  How many US States and different regulatory bodies have made formal inquiries about these?  Lots.

Homeland Security (idiots) declared the coins something terrorist the other day.  Expect more of that propping and protectionism by the US protection racket.

So, why is Bitcoin so dang high now?


----------



## Ivan (Nov 27, 2013)

Knew it would.


----------



## notFound (Nov 27, 2013)

God-damn I lost a bet. =(


----------



## MannDude (Nov 27, 2013)

It'd be easier to take the currency more serious if something cheap wasn't fractions of a BitCoin penny.

_"Your total comes to $5 sir."_

-- "I can give you 0.005208 BTC instead."

Congrats to those involved who are able to do something with their money. I wanted to buy into it years ago, but wasn't going to pretend I knew what I was doing. Then I didn't. Then I was going to buy into when it was like $35, but still couldn't be convinced. That week was when it went into $250~+. Meh. Started a thread recently on here inquiring more about it. Meh.

I'm no armchair economist, and I'm not going to take financial advice from them either.

Can someone explain to me why it went up so high?


----------



## texteditor (Nov 27, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Can someone explain to me why it went up so high?



The same reason California was the cool place to be in 1849. Everyone wants to get rich quick, no one has done their research.


----------



## betatester (Nov 27, 2013)

There is zero reason a 'stable' currency should spike like Bitcoin is w/o speculation.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 27, 2013)

betatester said:


> There is zero reason a 'stable' currency should spike like Bitcoin is w/o speculation.


Keep in mind Giant_Crab is a troll. He knows it's not stable and is simply having a go. Don't take anything he says seriously.


----------



## ComputerTrophy (Nov 27, 2013)

I regret not having purchased BTC when they were at $3. Am I the only one feeling this?


----------



## KS_Phillip (Nov 27, 2013)

I've got a dozen or so BTC I should dump before it bursts...


----------



## drmike (Nov 27, 2013)

Are people really buying BitCoins at this hiked up price?  Heck, seems like a wonderful time to cash out.


----------



## Hannan (Nov 27, 2013)

A friend of mine told me to get some, when it was like $60 I'm so regret that I didn't do it :/


----------



## Ree (Nov 28, 2013)

ComputerTrophy said:


> I regret not having purchased BTC when they were at $3. Am I the only one feeling this?


Yeah, I wish I'd thrown $100 at it back when it was under < $10/BTC.  But let's say I bought at $3, meaning I'd be buying roughly 33 BTC, which would be worth roughly $33,000 today. 

It's still not clear to me how I'd get that money out though.  Will any exchanges wire me that amount all at once, or am I stuck withdrawing a few bucks a day for the rest of my life, hoping things don't crash before I'm able to cash out?


----------



## drserver (Nov 28, 2013)

there is great possibility that everyone who invest now at this price, will lost a great amount of money in later months. Not a single investment can go up like that and constantly generating profit. My personal opinion is that now is time to sell , not to buy.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Nov 28, 2013)

Ree said:


> It's still not clear to me how I'd get that money out though.  Will any exchanges wire me that amount all at once, or am I stuck withdrawing a few bucks a day for the rest of my life, hoping things don't crash before I'm able to cash out?


Typically you can have it sent to your back account in one lump sum. However, depending on the exchange there may be limits based on transaction size or destination country.


----------



## Kakashi (Nov 29, 2013)

Sigh I get depressed whenever I read a bitcoin article, was about to plough a few thousand back at around $80 T_T


----------



## mitgib (Nov 29, 2013)

Kakashi said:


> Sigh I get depressed whenever I read a bitcoin article, was about to plough a few thousand back at around $80 T_T



Better known as woulda coulda shoulda, or crying over spilt milk


----------



## anttsaon (Dec 8, 2013)

I sell vpn for bitcoin .now bitcoin rais to 1k 

haha


----------



## stim (Dec 10, 2013)

Funny...

Recovering stolen bitcoin: a digital wild goose chase


----------



## Peterson (Dec 13, 2013)

Not really stable, it is crazy.


----------



## BuzzzHost (Dec 14, 2013)

Digital Currency is the way of the future period. The Government needs not to control every single thing under the Sun.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 18, 2013)

And now it's at about $550...

So stable.


----------



## fisle (Dec 18, 2013)

http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/6707013a-67af-11e3-8ada-00144feabdc0.html

That might have something to do with it though...


----------



## scv (Dec 19, 2013)

r/bitcoin top thread - suicide hotline. 'nuff said?


----------



## zshen (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm glad I sold when I did.


----------

